# CERM 10 Index



## zoupuli (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi,

I am trying to locate the pdf version of the index for the 10th edition of CERM. It would be really helpful if someone can helpp me with this.

Thanks in advance.

Also..thanks a lot for all the advice on the forum..preparing for April 2010 Transportation PE.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 18, 2010)

The 10th edition isn't the latest version of the CERM. The test has changed since then with the addition of a Construction section. You may want to consider getting the updated book. With that said, here is the index for the 10th edition


----------



## zoupuli (Mar 18, 2010)

roadwreck,

Thanks a lot..I have a colleague who is also taking the exam and he has the 11th edition. I compared the two and felt pretty confident sticking to the 10th edition. I have photocopied some sections from the 11th that i thought were updated.

Once again..thanks for the response.


----------

